# [Emerge] Actualizar sistema (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Tengo en un Pc (AMD 64) Gentoo que instale a partir de un Live cd de Gentoo creo que un 8.0.

Se que está mal instalado desde ese CD y que tenía que haberlo instalado con las opciones oficiales que dan en la página web... pero ya está hecho.

El caso es que de vez en cuando, cuando intento instalar algún paquete me da conflicto de dependencias y demás historias... he probado a hacer un emerge world (con las opciones clásicas de deep, newuses etc) y me dice que tengo que instalar 400 paquetes (desde verano que no sincronizo ni hago ningún update) el caso es que cuando emerge un par de paquetes pues se corta por errores de dependencias... he ejecutados mil veces el revdep-rebuild y tb me da errores... al final os pongo un resumen de los errores que me da el revdep-rebuild.

¿hay alguna forma de reinstalar todo sin tener que formatear? yo pensé que con el emerge world se me solucionaría pero me paso el día añadiendo paquetes a package.mask para que no los pida y poder seguir pero ya me he cansado.

Decir que en el portatil que instalé con el procedimiento habitual (cd mínimo stage3 etc) estoy haciendo un emerge world y salvo por un paquete está descargando y actualizando 320 paquetes sin problemas (toco madera)

Si tenéis algún consejo os lo agradecería.

A PARTIR DE AQUÍ DA ERROR

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1-r1', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4[dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/smplayer-0.6.6', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 15 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4[dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/smplayer-0.6.6', 'nomerge')

    (and 16 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[sqlite] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/q4wine-0.112-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/util-linux required by system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'nomerge')

    sys-apps/util-linux required by world

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.904', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 16 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'merge')

    (and 15 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rrLast edited by will198 on Tue Dec 22, 2009 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## will198

Os pego más dela salida del revdep-rebuidl, no lo pego todo porque no me cabe en la consola:

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.904', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146-r1', 'merge')

    sys-apps/util-linux required by system

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 * 

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  app-cdr/brasero:0

app-office/openoffice:0

gnome-base/gvfs:0

media-libs/flac:0

media-libs/libcanberra:0

media-libs/libsndfile:0

media-libs/libtheora:0

media-libs/libvorbis:0

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis:0.10

media-sound/sox:0

media-video/totem:0

media-video/vlc:0

sys-fs/cryptsetup:0

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17 [3.10]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.20 [2.18]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Package-Constants-0.02 [0.01]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 [2.020]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021 [2.020]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.21 [1.19]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.20 [2.18]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02 [0.01]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.21 [1.19]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 [2.020]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021 [2.020]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.26] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021 [2.020] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021 [2.020]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.16 [7.0.14]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5 [7.0.4]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54 [1.40]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 [1.40]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.34.0201 [0.28.08]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.34.0201 [0.28.08]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.20.0401 [2.19]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.20.0401 [2.19]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.30 [3.27.01]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.30 [3.27.01]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.609 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="perl%*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.5 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.19  USE="unicode xml -curl -debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1  USE="lvm1 readline static -clvm (-cman) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23 [0.10.24]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sox-14.3.0 [14.2.0] USE="-pulseaudio%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2 [1.1.5] USE="xcb*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.14 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.23 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.16  USE="pcre xml -gmp -test" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.9-r1  USE="berkdb ssl xml -mysql -postgres -sqlite -threads" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.6.2  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.29  USE="X -fontforge" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1] USE="gtk%* mng*" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="-3dnow (-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse -sse2" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus fam qt4 -debug -exif -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1-r1  USE="clucene dbus java raptor -debug -doc -redland" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.3  USE="(-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.11 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3 [1.0.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.26.3-r1 [2.24.3] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520  USE="gstreamer xcb xine -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3  USE="kde -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1  USE="berkdb community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 [4.5.1] USE="mysql*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 [4.5.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos (-lzma) -mmx -openexr -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 [3.0.0] USE="(-aqua) -bash-completion% (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="-brx% -dgo% -eu% -gu% -id% -ka% -kk% -kn_IN% -kok% -ks% -mai% -mn% -mni% -oc% -sa_IN% -sat% -sd% -ta% -uz%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-1.0.2 [0.9.10] USE="-ieee1394% -libproxy% -libtiger% -mtp% -shine% -wma-fixed% -xcb%" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/brasero-2.26.3 

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1-r1', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4[dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/smplayer-0.6.6', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 15 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4[dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/smplayer-0.6.6', 'nomerge')

    (and 16 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[sqlite] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/q4wine-0.112-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/util-linux required by system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'nomerge')

    sys-apps/util-linux required by world

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.904', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 16 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'merge')

    (and 15 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

----------

## natxoblogg

La solución es facil y tediosa, desinstala los paquetes que tiene conflicto con los que vas a instalar, una vez echo esto actualiza el world y por último un revdeb-rebuid. La ardua tarea es que tienes muchos paquetes bloqueados, pero en una tarde que tengas libre, ala a darle caña al mono.

Recuerdo lo "porculera" que es la qt-core, pero tranquilo la solución es la que te he dicho.

Paciencia y suerte.

----------

## will198

Gracias por contestar... estoy un poco cansado la verdad del sistema...

Como se los paquetes que bloquean... lo que ponen: [blocks B ] >xxxx/xxxxxx???? es decir a modo de ejemplo:

[blocks B ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1) 

¿y que tengo que hacer? emerge -C x11-libs/qt-dbus con todos los paquetes que aparecen en la lista de arriba???

Gracias por contestar

----------

## Txema

¿Qué te devuelve eix x11-libs/qt -I? (-I: i mayúscula)

Saludos

----------

## will198

me devuelve esto:

alex@localhost ~ $ eix x11-libs/qt -I

[U] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  

	(3)	3.3.8b-r1 3.3.8b-r2

	(4)	[M]4.5.3 [M]~4.6.0

	{cups dbus debug doc examples firebird immqt immqt-bc ipv6 kde mysql nas nis odbc opengl postgres qt3support sqlite xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.3.8b-r1(3)(06:05:12 14/08/09)(cups ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[U] x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r2 ~4.6.0

	{debug doc glib iconv optimized-qmake pch qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(15:43:47 19/08/09)(glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[U] x11-libs/qt-dbus

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r1 ~4.6.0

	{debug pch}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(15:45:32 19/08/09)(-debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-gui

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r2 ~4.6.0 ~4.6.0-r1

	{accessibility cups dbus debug glib gtk mng nas nis pch qt3support raster tiff xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(16:20:36 19/08/09)(accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle qt3support tiff -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-opengl

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r1 ~4.6.0

	{debug pch qt3support}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(16:31:20 19/08/09)(qt3support -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The OpenGL module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-qt3support

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3 ~4.6.0

	{accessibility debug kde pch phonon}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(16:28:18 19/08/09)(accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt3 support module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-script

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r1 ~4.6.0

	{debug iconv pch}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(15:48:26 19/08/09)(iconv -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-sql

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3 ~4.6.0

	{debug firebird iconv mysql odbc pch postgres qt3support sqlite}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(15:50:58 19/08/09)(iconv qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-svg

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r1 ~4.6.0

	{debug iconv pch}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1-r1(4)(16:29:48 19/08/09)(iconv -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The SVG module for the Qt toolkit

[U] x11-libs/qt-test

     Available versions:  (4)  4.5.3-r1 ~4.6.0

	{debug iconv pch}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(15:49:33 19/08/09)(iconv -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The testing framework module for the Qt toolkit

Found 10 matches.

----------

## Txema

¿Y la salida de grep x11-libs/qt /var/lib/portage/world?

Saludos.

----------

## will198

Hola,

Me sale:

x11-libs/qt-core

de todas formas esta mañana hice como me recomendaron y desinstalé todos los paquetes de qt que daban problemas... luego hice un emerge qt-base o core y sigui para delante... hasta que me dio no se que problema con el qt-opengl... despues hice un revdep-rebuild... y aqui estoy emergiendo 15 paquetes... entre ellos el openoffice (nota para próximas actualizaciones... o enmascaro el openoffice o  instalo el precompilado porque lleva toda la mañana y hasta ahora compilando... he estado un par de veces a punto de quedarme sin espacio... y no se conseguire compilarlo o se me quedará tostado por falta de espacio.

Cuando termine del emerge world... revdep-rebuidl y demás historias veré si todo está en su sitio...

Un saludo y gracias por contestar...

PD: Creo que ya he cogido el aire a esto... emerge -uND world + revdep-rebuild + echo tal-paquete >> package.mask y vuelta a empezar... así poco a poco y susto a susto va actualizandose el asunto

----------

## Txema

Los problemas que te está dando es por no saber usar emerge. 

qt nunca debería estar en el archivo world, ya se encargarán de instalarlo los paquetes que lo necesiten, porque si no, pasa esto. Si todavía existe esta línea en tu world (x11-libs/qt-core) bórrala.

Además te convendría adquirir mejores "hábitos" como actualizar regularmente (cada 2 semanas por ejemplo si no te gusta actualizar) y sobre todo, aprender a usar emerge/portage.

emerge -avuND --keep-going world Este es el comando que tienes que usar para las actualizaciones, en ninguna de las veces te he visto colocar el -a (--ask) y luego pasa lo que pasa, que se actualizan cosas que no querías y se desinstalan otras sin que te enteres.

El --keep-going grábatelo a fuego, porque es el encargado de resumir el proceso de emerge si algún paquete decide que no quiere instalarse, y así no tienes que hacer las burradas que haces, es decir enmascarar un paquete, eso sólo sirve para que luego tengas que estar más tiempo aún intentando hacer funcionar todos esos paquetes enmascarados, si es que no muere antes la máquina.

Después haces un cfg-update -u un elogv para ver si tienes que hacer algún paso extra tras instalar o actualizar un paquete y finalmente el revdep-rebuild.

Así que ya sabes, a ser ordenado y actualizar regularmente y dejar a portage que decida él solito qué paquetes van a world y cuales no  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: para reinstalar un paquete a mano usa siempre el comando emerge -1 paquete, -1 es lo mismo que --oneshot y le dice a portage que no queremos meter el paquete en world  :Wink: 

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Gracias txema por los consejos. lo de -va si que lo suelo poner... lo de keep-on... no y muchas gracias porque me hubiese ahorrado muchos líos (sabía de su existencia pero no se por que pensé que se ponía por defecto la verdad)

por cierto varias cosas:

1.- cfg-update -u y elogv no las tengo en mi gentoo que ¿paquete las tiene? yo uso el etc-update para actualizar las config pero no se si es lo mismo que el cfg-update

2.- x11-libs/qt-core: este paquete no lo emergí yo, no se quien fue pero me imagino que sería algún paquete que pedí

3.- ya he hecho el emerge -uND -va  :Smile:  y el revdep-rebuild... el primero se empeña en emerger el alsa-utils pero no hay forma e dice los siguiente:

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5

 * alsa-utils-1.0.20.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Obsolete config /etc/modprobe.d/alsa found.

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5.ebuild, line   39:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf."

 *  The die message:

 *   Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5/temp/die.env'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5:

 * Obsolete config /etc/modprobe.d/alsa found.

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5.ebuild, line   39:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf."

 *  The die message:

 *   Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Parece que se queja de una config... o algo así pero yo no he tocado nada ¿que hago?

el revdep-rebuild me dice algo un poco feo que no me gusta... dice lo siguiente:

root@localhost:/home/alex# revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.185.18.36 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.185.18.36 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

¿me cargo estas librerías a mano?

4.- por cierto después de emerger revdep y toda la pesca me han dejado de funcionar las fotos... no puedo abrirlas desde thunar... si abro el visor de fotos si que las veo pero no las veo con la aplicacion asociada the thunar... ¿alguna idea? esto lo voy a preguntar mejor en otro post...

5.- al arrancar me da un error... el udev se queja y me pide que recompile el kernel o algo así (como si fuese fácil) en fin... cuando tenga todo más o menos funcionando miro a ver que le pasa al udev

un saludo y gracias por contestar

----------

## Txema

1- pertenecen a los paquetes cfg-update y elgov respectivamente. cfg-update me gusta más que etc-update porque actualiza automáticamente los archivos a menos que los hayas modificado tú mismo a mano, en cuyo caso te abre un programa de diff para que lo corrijas a mano. Ese programa lo puedes elegir tú y puede ser con interfaz gráfica o sin ella.

2- si qt-core está en world, entonces sí lo has instalado tú, que no te acuerdes es otra cosa, pero que lo has hecho es innegable  :Wink: 

3- Creo que está bastante claro: * die "Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf." 

```
mv /etc/modprobe.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
```

Que hayas tocado tú o no poco tiene que ver, hace un tiempo hubo un cambio en la nomenclatura, te está pidiendo que lo cambies a la nueva norma.

4- sí, mejor en otro hilo  :Wink: 

5- Ya se ha hablado unas cuantas veces de eso aquí

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-807417-highlight-udev.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804319-highlight-deprecated.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794583-highlight-deprecated.html

Saludos.

----------

## will198

Ya tengo todo "razonablemente" funcionando, he recompilado el kernel quitando la opción dichosa (gracias por los links), sólo me falta lo de las fotos... que ya lo tengo en otro post.

Por cierto lo de añadir los paquetes que me daban problemas a package.mask no fue idea mia sino del emerge... que me sugirió añadir los paquetes que originaban el conflicto ahí.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por la ayuda cierro el hilo

----------

